# Moving to Sharjah in Oct/Help needed



## divs23 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey ppl,

My husband and me, both have offers to work in Sharjah. We plan on moving to the UAE in the next one month. I have a few questions regarding our move there:
1)We have a US driver's license but no US passport.I hear that we will not be able to transfer our license in this case. We are Indian passport holders but moving to the UAE from
USA. How long will it take for us to obtain a UAE driver's license if we apply from Sharjah?

2)We plan on living in Dubai and commuting to Sharjah everyday for work. Is it feasible to do so considering we will not have a car the first few months.Also, how do we commute from Dubai to Sharjah?

3)The other option is that we move to Sharjah temporarily for say 2-3 months, get accustomed to life there and then plan on moving to Dubai once we hav the driver's license. What are the good areas to live in Sharjah considering that our offices are in the Buhaira Corniche and that we wont hav a car during these 3-4 months? Also, is Sharjah safe? Considering, that my husband may have to travel and sometimes I also might be late from work, we wanted to know how safe it is for a woman to live there? 

Please write back with your suggestions. Thanks.
Divya


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

If your husband is going to work in Sharjah, I would suggest that is the area you settle in, for a few reasons.
1. The traffic can be terrible with traveling between the 2 emirates, and can take hours in traffic.
2. Sharjah is a LOT more affordable than Dubai.
3. Areas near the corniche that I suggest are Al Majaz and Al Majaz 1, 2 + 3, Al Nahda, Abu Shagara and Al Khalidia.


As for your license, Im not 100 % sure. I thought those with USA licenses dont have to resit exams, BUT I also believe that your passport and license must be from the same country. If that is the case, then you will have to take lessons etc, and the process can be expensive and time consuming (allow 3 -4 months..)

The only way to commute from Sharjah to Dubai is via taxi or bus....personally, I wouldnt do either.
Finding and then relying on a taxi each day, isnt reliable and bus trips can take HOURS.

We live in Sharjah, and find it safe. Again though, like all countries, just dont put yourself in a situation that could become dangerous.

Sharjah is a lot more conservative than Dubai, and enforces its dress code ( no bare shoulders, skirts/shorts to cover knees etc). It is also a dry emirate, so no alcohol is available here.


----------

